# External JARs bei Subversion



## Paat (30. Apr 2009)

Hi Leute,

auf der Arbeit speicher ich alle Projekt in unser Subversion. Die externen JAR Files die ich verwende liegen bei mir da lokal auf der Platte.


Wenn mich nun über VPN in die Firma connecte und mir die Projekte auf meinen Privaten Computer in mein Eclipse importiere, fehlen natürlich die externen JARs die ich eingebunden habe (Die lokal auf meinem Firmen PC liegen). 

Kann man die irgendwie ins Subversion ablegen, sodass sie beim importieren automatisch mit gezogen werden?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2009)

Klar kann jars und andere Abhängigkeiten im Quellcode repository ablegen.
Als Alternative gibt es auch Tools mit Dependency Mangement wie Maven2, Ivy, Buckminster etc. pp.


----------



## Paat (30. Apr 2009)

Muss ich dann per TortoiseSVN die Jahr dort hochladen und dann im Build Path die JARs auf dem Repository verlinken?


----------



## tfa (30. Apr 2009)

Die JARs gehören in ein Eclipse-Projekt bzw. mehrere Projekte und werden ganz normal in Eclipse ein- und ausgecheckt.


----------

